# h265 in MKV



## Odjur (May 27, 2020)

It would be really fantastic to have access to h265, particularly nvenc, in MKV. Some popular programs like VLC seem to be supporting it now, is there any chance it could come to OBS any time soon?


----------



## mcvanvorce (May 29, 2020)

Yes, This could be very welcome feature. H265 in now more increasingly used. It's replacing h264 in MKV rapidly.


----------



## rockbottom (May 29, 2020)

Take a look....

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/streamfx-for-obs-studio.578/


----------



## naikrovek (Sep 9, 2020)

You can do this in OBS without a plugin if you have a compatible GPU.  You have to use "Custom Output (FFmpeg)" and then tell FFmpeg to use the GPU encoder via the "Video Encoder" dropdown in Output -> Advanced.


----------

